# freechapel



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone go to the place in Gainsville. I noticed they have a few signs up asking the question Who needs Church? I may be wrong but think these people call themselves christian and wonder if they understand that Church is the body of Christ here on earth.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2011)

Did they give the answer on the sign?  Or are you assuming you know what their answer is?


----------



## formula1 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re:*

My office cubicle neighbor goes there.  Great church on a long list of great churches.  There is both local churches (the local body or group of believers) and there is the body of Christ.  I am sure God knows each one of us that make up his church.

Why don't you slip over there and investigate it for us and see what it's all about?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 13, 2011)

I go to church there. Been there about 2 years now. My family loves it there.
Look at the question a different way and the obvious and intended answer to the question is "Everybody needs church!"

Come by this Sunday and check it out!


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

RJ
Just wondering If they gave the answer on the sign why would I ask?

formula1 by the sign statement "who needs Church" I figured they don't need Church, are you saying the are asking, do you need Church if you do come on into ours? I could accept that but my first reaction is to think that want you to believe that you don't need Church but you do need the free chapel. Maybe I am being to cranky. I don't need to slip over there I am in the right place. They don't have enough parking left anyway.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 13, 2011)

That's Jentizen Franklin's church right? He's a good preacher, watched him Sunday morning.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

I have no idea who preaches there. Never heard of jentizen franklin.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> RJ
> Just wondering If they gave the answer on the sign why would I ask?





Maybe they gave a website...maybe they gave an address...maybe they wanted you to think about the question.  Your OP is very slanted and shows your motive behind this thread.

Obviously, you have it out for the church and would rather assume that you know the answer.  Why do you judge that which you do not know?



			
				huntmore said:
			
		

> Maybe I am being to cranky.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Maybe they gave a website...maybe they gave an address...maybe they wanted you to think about the question.  Your OP is very slanted and shows your motive behind this thread.
> 
> Obviously, you have it out for the church and would rather assume that you know the answer.  Why do you judge that which you do not know?
> 
> ...



one of your typical responces. I asked people here what is meant by the sign. Do you normally trash people for asking a question (only Catholics right). If they want to get a point across they should make it on the sign. I bet most people that see that sign don't run home and look up what the sign meant on a computer. How many commercials you see on tv where they leave it up to the viewer to go look up what the commercial meant on there comp. FOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRR PEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS sake!!!!!
The only person here with  motive seems to be you.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> I have no idea who preaches there. Never heard of jentizen franklin.



http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/watch/


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

oh ye I did get on my comp and ask what is meant by their sign. Trouble is you get on and crab about. 
If you would have read  post #5 you will see were I said "I could accept" that explenation.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/watch/



Jody I just wanted to know about the sign. I understand you do believe in the Church as the Body of Christ. To many people make things harder than they really are sometimes. To me the sign meant you don't need Church but come on over the the free chapel. I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed.
Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> one of your typical responces. I asked people here what is meant by the sign. Do you normally trash people for asking a question (only Catholics right). If they want to get a point across they should make it on the sign. I bet most people that see that sign don't run home and look up what the sign meant on a computer. How many commercials you see on tv where they leave it up to the viewer to go look up what the commercial meant on there comp. FOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRR PEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS sake!!!!!
> The only person here with  motive seems to be you.



wow.  



Trying to pitch Catholics against Protestants today?  

You're trollin....no one's biting.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 13, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually that post (with catholic in it) was meant for only one person you and look, you bit. All the other posters gave reasonable posts.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> RJ
> formula1 by the sign statement "who needs Church" I figured they don't need Church, are you saying the are asking, do you need Church if you do come on into ours? I could accept that but my first reaction is to think that want you to believe that you don't need Church but you do need the free chapel. Maybe I am being to cranky. I don't need to slip over there I am in the right place. They don't have enough parking left anyway.



Friend, forgive me for exposing your motive as I wasn't really trying to. However, if I am sincerely interested about the message of a sign, I don't make assumptions or speculations.  I simply go find out, hence my suggestion!  I wish you the best, really I do!


----------



## gtparts (Jul 18, 2011)

Dismount.
Loosen cinch.
Remove bur or source of irritation.
Re-cinch.
Re-mount.
Ride on.

When anyone assumes a negative meaning to something they do not understand, it says something about the person's mindset. There appears to be an underlying negativity towards non-Catholic Christians in more than one of your posts, huntmore. Perhaps a little more Christian charity would be in order.

Please understand that any issues I may have with Catholicism are limited to theological and hierarchical issues and not Catholic individuals. My sister's husband is a former Catholic, as are many of my friends, while my younger BIL is  Catholic since his marriage to a wonderful Catholic woman and she is a greatly loved and admired SIL. My niece (their daughter) just graduated from N.D. and my nephew will also, in the near future.

I suspect that your attitude keeps you from enjoying many wonderful relationships with more than a few Protestants, and vice versa.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 26, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Dismount.
> Loosen cinch.
> Remove bur or source of irritation.
> Re-cinch.
> ...



Just goes to show you don't know me at all. The only Catholics I associate with are family. All of my friends are non Catholic.


----------



## gtparts (Jul 28, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Just goes to show you don't know me at all. The only Catholics I associate with are family. All of my friends are non Catholic.



I do not claim to know you at all. You do, however, show a tendency to be critical of matters upon which you are not fully informed. You could have avoided this post altogether by making inquiry of Free Chapel directly.... or follow this link.

http://www.freechapel.org/

Have a blessed day.


----------



## huntmore (Aug 1, 2011)

gtparts said:


> I do not claim to know you at all. You do, however, show a tendency to be critical of matters upon which you are not fully informed. You could have avoided this post altogether by making inquiry of Free Chapel directly.... or follow this link.
> 
> http://www.freechapel.org/
> 
> Have a blessed day.



So why don't we just do all of our inquiries somewhere else? It would be a ghost town here. I asked a question and even got some good answers here. If I went to THEIR website I would have gotten a slant for their side. I got my answer straight from people who go to that Church and was ok with their responce.


----------



## River Rambler (Aug 1, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's Jentizen Franklin's church right? He's a good preacher, watched him Sunday morning.



Yeah he's one of the new breed of celebrity preachers. A little too flamboyant for my taste....but to each his own. He has his own helicopter or jet and flies out to California every Sunday from Gainesville for service at another one of his churches.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 1, 2011)

River Rambler said:


> He has his own helicopter or jet and flies out to California every Sunday from Gainesville for service at another one of his churches.



I saw there was a California church of the same name, but I didn't realize that was the deal.  Wow!


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Aug 8, 2011)

I've deer hunted with Jentizen before and sat in a stand many hours with him talking about life. He's a very soft spoken man who has a heart for helping children. He's good at what he does and his church helps lots of people both spiritually and economically. 

I do understand why people say things and make fun of Free Chapel. It's human nature to hate and want to tear something down that they feel jealous or threatened by. The same mentality is why most of the world would like to see the USA blown off the face of the earth. The church is huge and pleasing to the eye so for those who don't go there, allot of them envy the way it looks. Jentizen is making a good living preaching and lots of people look at that as a bad thing because it's our nature to be jealous of people who have what we dont. In most cases it makes people feel better about what they don't have to bash those who do have which is wrong and gets people nowhere.


----------



## pnome (Aug 8, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Does anyone go to the place in Gainsville. I noticed they have a few signs up asking the question *Who needs Church?* I may be wrong but think these people call themselves christian and wonder if they understand that Church is the body of Christ here on earth.



I saw a few of those on my way home from the Wilson Shoals range yesterday.

I came up with a whole bunch of different answers.  I guess that means their billboard campaign is a success.  They got me to think about the question.  Pondered it all the way home.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 8, 2011)

Joe Anderson said:


> Jentizen is making a good living preaching and lots of people look at that as a bad thing because it's our nature to be jealous of people who have what we dont.



I look at it as a bad thing because I don't think the ministry should be a road to riches.  I'm not that familiar with JF or Free Chapel, so this may not apply to him.  However, there are plenty of ministers on TV whose lavish lifestyles are a complete embarassment.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 8, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> I look at it as a bad thing because I don't think the ministry should be a road to riches.  I'm not that familiar with JF or Free Chapel, so this may not apply to him.  However, there are plenty of ministers on TV whose lavish lifestyles are a complete embarassment.



I have a few "preacher" friends who have developed an entire theology concerning this.  They have concluded that God wants us to be rich, an this is the justification for the "head pastor" making more than the average congregant.  For one, they compare the church size to a corporation and count the congregation as employees when determining how much the pastor (CEO) should earn.  As a capitalist, I think folks should earn as much as they can, so it is more the Church's problem than the pastor's.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 8, 2011)

Joe Anderson said:


> I've deer hunted with Jentizen before and sat in a stand many hours with him talking about life. He's a very soft spoken man who has a heart for helping children. He's good at what he does and his church helps lots of people both spiritually and economically.
> 
> I do understand why people say things and make fun of Free Chapel. It's human nature to hate and want to tear something down that they feel jealous or threatened by. The same mentality is why most of the world would like to see the USA blown off the face of the earth. The church is huge and pleasing to the eye so for those who don't go there, allot of them envy the way it looks. Jentizen is making a good living preaching and lots of people look at that as a bad thing because it's our nature to be jealous of people who have what we dont. In most cases it makes people feel better about what they don't have to bash those who do have which is wrong and gets people nowhere.



Preachers are suppose to be poor.
Everyone knows that.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been to Free Chapel, I got saved at Free chapel when it was no more than a small church on Browns Bridge road. I had feeling come across me there that night like none other. I realize Jentzen makes a good living doing what he does and he reaches millions of people and as is said in the bible you reap what you sow. I have not been to free chapel in years as I just do not care for these big churches such as his. It is a good place and that's all there is to it IMO


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 8, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> I have a few "preacher" friends who have developed an entire theology concerning this.  They have concluded that God wants us to be rich, an this is the justification for the "head pastor" making more than the average congregant.



First, let me say this:  there is no more underpaid and unappreciated job on the planet than minister/pastor/priest.  The hours are long, you generally don't have a lot of support staff, and it involves an activity that absolutely terrifies most people:  public speaking.

Having said that, I just don't see the "God wants us to be rich" philosophy in scripture.  I think Jesus set the standard for us in Matthew 6:20-21:  

_"But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moths and vermin do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also."_


JB0704 said:


> For one, they compare the church size to a corporation and count the congregation as employees when determining how much the pastor (CEO) should earn.



Yes, but if there's one thing our society rails against in the private sector, it's CEO pay.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 8, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> Yes, but if there's one thing our society rails against in the private sector, it's CEO pay.



I'm not really taking sides here, and I think this is kind-of off topic.  But it makes for a good discussion, maybe in a new thread if anybody wants to start one.  I can see both sides of the debate.  I just think a CEO should earn as much as he can.  It is the director's fault if that is more than he/she is worth.  I am not sure how that applies to Church scenario (because I am not certain there should be a "CEO" in a church).


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 8, 2011)

Why oh why do people have problems with someone who has been blessed by the Lord? 

Without money, we wouldn't have missionaries, we couldn't build large church buildings to bring in the multitudes. 

None of us are taking the money with us, but as far as I'm concerned  I'm thankful when some pastors have enough money to be on tv...others not so much so and I pretty much can tell the difference. I have been blessed many times by certain pastors on tv when I couldn't get to church.

Is there counterfeit men of God posing for money? sure there is. But can you condemn them all for ones actions? I hope not, I get judged almost every day for being a Christian because of what some other Christian did.




Matthew 25

20And so he that had received five talents came and brought other five talents, saying, Lord, thou deliveredst unto me five talents: behold, I have gained beside them five talents more.

 21His lord said unto him, Well done, thou good and faithful servant: thou hast been faithful over a few things, I will make thee ruler over many things: enter thou into the joy of thy lord.


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 8, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Does anyone go to the place in Gainsville. I noticed they have a few signs up asking the question Who needs Church? I may be wrong but think these people call themselves christian and wonder if they understand that Church is the body of Christ here on earth.



"Who Needs Church?"

Me.

Like the deer panteth/thirst after water, I panteth/thirst for Thee.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 8, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> Is there counterfeit men of God posing for money? sure there is. But can you condemn them all for ones actions?



No, you can't which is why I was very careful to qualify my previous statement:



centerpin fan said:


> I'm not that familiar with JF or Free Chapel, so this may not apply to him.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 8, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> I'm not really taking sides here, and I think this is kind-of off topic.  But it makes for a good discussion, maybe in a new thread if anybody wants to start one.  I can see both sides of the debate.  I just think a CEO should earn as much as he can.  It is the director's fault if that is more than he/she is worth.  I am not sure how that applies to Church scenario (because I am not certain there should be a "CEO" in a church).



"Thumbs up", if I could find one.


----------



## huntmore (Aug 8, 2011)

Did Jesus use any examples of making a bunch of money to be a servant of the Lord. I can't think of any. All I see in the Bible is giving away all your posessions and follow. But I am just cranky.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Aug 8, 2011)

Church's are businesses and if they don't make money they will go out of business. If I attend church I do not get involved in the finances. Just typing this makes me think of the movie "Book of Eli". The Bible has allot of power in it's words and if used in the wrong way it can do lots of damage to people but used in the right way it can change peoples lives for the good. 

Use your own judgement when you listen to someone talk and if you feel their using the Bible for the wrong reasons don't support them. Were all free to choose and look at things with an open mind. Allot of people have died fighting over religion. That's one of the main reasons I've made myself back up and look at religion as a whole very hard. 

This planet has been here a very long time and people have been on it a very short time. No one has all the answers but the Bible does deliver a message of love over all. I want my children to see that message and I also want them to become very good at reading people and having an idea of what someones underlying intentions are before they have anything to do with them. As for Jentizen I've spent time with him and have only felt good intentions from all I've seen in him. Now I'm going to go catch some Outdoor Channel and watch some of what I hope to be doing this fall.


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 9, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Did Jesus use any examples of making a bunch of money to be a servant of the Lord. I can't think of any. All I see in the Bible is giving away all your posessions and follow. But I am just cranky.



Well my point, is God will bless you to be able to give.

I do a household/clothing ministry...sort of by myself. God provides for me to obtain the stuff, whether it is money for a light bill, or food for the hungry or clothes for those in need of clothes.
I have people contacting me asking me if I  know of someone who needs, such and such....God provides me with people who give me stuff and I find someone who needs it. Ask me I'll give you anything I have....ask me if I want this or that, I say yes then I find someone who needs it. I promise you if you need anything, that I'll find someone who has it.


I don't make a bunch of money, but sometimes I get enough to pay my bills, buy food and gas for delivery, and sometimes I don't.  But it will come...God will provide.


----------



## Madman (Aug 9, 2011)

pnome said:


> I saw a few of those on my way home from the Wilson Shoals range yesterday.
> 
> I came up with a whole bunch of different answers.  I guess that means their billboard campaign is a success.  They got me to think about the question.  Pondered it all the way home.



May be that only those "seeking answers" understand the question.

Those that believe they already "know the answers" just pass on by.


----------



## trout man (Aug 22, 2011)

I have heard that Mr. Franklin made over 60 million dollars last year. Is this excessive for a preacher?  Some on here say that is a good living. I don't think i will ever make a good living!


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 22, 2011)

trout man said:


> Is this excessive for a preacher?



Depends on who defines excessive.  I have no problem with a man making as much as he can.  The problem should be with a Church that agrees to pay so much.


----------



## Salty-Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

*Free Chapel*

I have been going to Free Chapel off and on for 20 years. I have met my wife there and a lot of good friends.

I am so thankful for the Godly councel and teaching of Jentezen Franklin. I have known him for a long time and proud to call him friend. If you knew him like I did you would feel the same too. He also loves to hunt!

As for him making 60 million, I hope he does cause he deserves it!

As for Free Chapel, what a great place to worship the King of Kings JESUS CHRIST!! 

Please come and join us, it may not be for all but we get excited about Jesus and I know that you would have that in common!

It always helps me to concentrate on the things that will mater 75 years from now. Everyone will be held accountable for their decisions right or wrong and I just let God wory about everything else.

In Gods love - your brother!


----------



## BrowningFan (Feb 24, 2012)

All the disciples had full time jobs and did a whole lot of preaching and soul winning. A friend of mine teaches school full time preaches 2 sermons in Fulton Co jail Wednesday nights and 3 on Sunday. My moms preacher works a full time job and has a church with 300 members. It can be done.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just out of curiousity I listened to Jentizen Franklin's lesson on Fasting which was very different than my church's lesson on fasting.

Jentizen's was a lesson on the spiritual set up of the self for fasting. My church's lesson on fasting was about giving the surplus for it to the poor.

One lesson was directed to the self, the other to the greater community.

The one directed to the self was rather lengthy,with bible references as example of how other individuals in scripture could have experienced fasting.

The other directed to the greater community was short and to the point. No references to scripture, but rather to faith in general.

Reference that fasting was not a work to push God to answer our will, and that fortunate outcomes was a result of God's grace and not  for our works got applauded in Jetizen's lesson...as if on cue?!! This never happens in my church. We never applaud ideas especially from grown men, but applaud the efforts of children, special and happy events, rare efforts.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 21, 2012)

Joe Anderson said:


> I've deer hunted with Jentizen before and sat in a stand many hours with him talking about life. He's a very soft spoken man who has a heart for helping children. He's good at what he does and his church helps lots of people both spiritually and economically.
> 
> I do understand why people say things and make fun of Free Chapel. It's human nature to hate and want to tear something down that they feel jealous or threatened by. The same mentality is why most of the world would like to see the USA blown off the face of the earth. The church is huge and pleasing to the eye so for those who don't go there, allot of them envy the way it looks. Jentizen is making a good living preaching and lots of people look at that as a bad thing because it's our nature to be jealous of people who have what we dont. In most cases it makes people feel better about what they don't have to bash those who do have which is wrong and gets people nowhere.



Or it could be some people just don't like to see Christianity commercialized....couldn't it?


----------

